# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  TSH 2.76 a starania o dziecko

## Kotkowa

Zadalam to pytanie na endokrynologicznym ale zadam i tutaj, bo odpowiedzi brak.
Staram sie o dziecko, TSH mam 2.76 (norma lab. niby do 4.5), ale czytam wielokrotnie, ze dla kobiet planujacych ciaze TSH powinno wynosic 1-1.5. Czy to prawda? Pozostale hormony tarczycowe sa w normie - fT3 i fT4 w polowie norm, anty TPO i anty TG ujemne. Czy z takimi wynikiem powinnam sie zglosic do endokrynologa, czy to jest poziom jeszcze bezpieczny dla zajscia i utrzymania ciazy?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie które kobiety nawe z 1-1,5 nie moga zajsc w ciaze 
z takim jak ty TSH  mozesz zajsc w ciaze  mam znajoma co zaszła  w ciaze z TSH 8 ale kontrola endo jest wskazana  zależy od twojego lekarza

----------


## Kotkowa

Dzieki, ja w ciaze raczej zajsc moge, mam juz 1,5 roczne dziecko, bardziej boje sie komplikacji w ciazy, zwiekszonego ryzyka poronienia itd, dlatego nie wiem, czy ten poziom jest do obnizenia, czy nie. Chyba sie jednak przejde do endokrynologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej! Mam pewien problem. 10 miesiecy temu urodziłam synka, po 6 miesiącach przestałam karmić piersią, od kąd wyszłam ze szpitala przytyłam 13kg  :Frown:  jestem na diecie od kąd nie karmię synka, byłam u ginekologa, zlecił mi badania TSH oraz PRL, TSH w normie natomiast PRL mam niedobór, mam także nieregularne miesiączki, tak szczerze to u ginekologa niczego się nie dowiedziałam, biorę już 8 dzień tabletki na wywołanie okresu i jak na razie nic ;( co mam teraz zrobić? Jak leczyć niedobór prolaktyny? Czy możliwe jest że przez to cały czas tyję i mam nieregularne miesiączki? Proszę pomóżcie mi, nie wiem co mam robić... Magda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam mam takie pytanie 3.03.2012 ostatania miesiaczka , niby wiadomo z testow zrobionych w roznym czasie ciaza  az 5 zrobilam  udalam sie do lekarza badanie usg  normalne  i nic nie wskazuje na ciaze ... prosze o logiczna odp, nie bardzo bym byla zadowolona  kiedy mnie lekarz jednak poinformuje iz jestem w 5 miesiacu ciazy  bo na kontrole mam udac sie w lipcu ..... aha wspomne iz mieszkam w niemczech heheh lekarze

----------


## asienka23

Witam.
Mam zdjagnozowaną chorobę Hashimoto po zmianie dawki z 75 eutyroxu na 75 cztery dni w tygodniu i 100 trzy dni w tygodniu wynik tsh wynosi 3,85 Ul/ml gdzie 2 miesiące temu wynosił 0.05 Ul/ml. Czy to dobrze i czy w trakcie spadku mogłam zajść w ciążę? Miesiączka spóźnia się już bardzo długo mam 51 dc przy nieregularnych.

----------


## Marika

Nie wydaje mi się, żeby wynik TSH miał decydujacy wpływ na to czy sie zachodzi w ciążę czy nie. Zwłaszcza, że nie masz przekroczonej normy. Ja tez mam Hashimoto i w ostatnim czasie mimo wzrostu dawki euthyroxu wynik tsh nie poprawił sie. Czy wzrost wagi i pogorszenie sie cery na twarzy i ciele może byc spowodowane choroba tarczycy? Denerwuje sie, bo mam trądzik jak nastolatka, a juz dawno nią nie jestem.

----------

